
Twitter releases new policy to ban dehumanizing speech - deven88
https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/25/17900620/twitter-dehumanizing-speech-policy-comment-period-ban
======
iamdave
I fully expect this to be consistently enforced, with outcomes applied evenly.

